# The silliest thing you have heard about bettas.



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

What's the most absurd thing someone told you about fish?

For me is when I was in 1st grade, (I got bit by the betta bug at a young age)I was talking to a friend about fish. She said that if you name your fish they die quicker. :shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas live in hoofprints left by Oxen in Thailand.. and that's why your supposed to keep them in small containers

Bettas will freak out and die if you put them in a large container

Goldfish can be kept in smaller tanks because "if they don't have room to grow, than they won't grow and they won't outgrow the 10 gallon tank"


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bettas are happier when they fight o_o;;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas only live for 6 months.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Bettas only live for a week! (from my friend in third grade)
1fish2fish-I have heard the same thing about goldfish! It's just not true!
That bettas fight to the death in the rivers. (They won't if they have space to retreat)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

stick a plant in a vase, throw a betta in and you have a "self-sustaining ecosystem".


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I head from someone when I first started buying bettas that female bettas were really ugly and I would never want to buy one if I ever saw them 0_o how untrue is that...they are beautiful! I have more females than males.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i was once told by someone that you can keep as many male betas in one tank as you want but you can only keep one female beta .


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

When I got Tango his 16 gallon at Petco the guy who worked in fish told me a fantail goldfish would make a great tank mate for a betta. :/


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> that female bettas were really ugly .


 I heard that too. I want a female!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

what?? females ugly? yeah right...mines the prettiest one though...lol


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

That they only life for 3 weeks.
I got this from a friend who lives [on a barn] and put well-water in her poor fish's tank xD


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

That because Bettas are cold-blooded, they don't need a heater and will die from one, lol.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

My 3rd grade friend's mom cleaned the tank with soap by accident-she didn't know that soap is deadly to fish. The poor guy didn't even have a name yet.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

That bubble nests are betta fart bubbles that haven't popped yet!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

bettas are betta said:


> that bubble nests are betta fart bubbles that haven't popped yet!


 
lmaoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

bettas are betta said:


> that bubble nests are betta fart bubbles that haven't popped yet!


 l. O. L.

Lmao!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Bettas are Betta said:


> That bubble nests are betta fart bubbles that haven't popped yet!


BAHAHAHAH! Best one so far


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

funniest thing ive heard all day!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Do betta's even fart?


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay...that one stole the show! Lol


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

that in oder to keep your guy happy he needed 3 females in the tank with him!!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

That bettas were very boring fish that barely swim around. (I heard this from someone who kept him in a .25g bowl.)

Bettas like cold water.

Bettas only live a month at the most.

When a betta goes to the top of the tank to breathe, it means it is running out of oxygen in the water.

Bettas are saltwater fish.


----------

